# craigslist scammer



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Im seling a bike faring and this is one of the scamers out there trying to buy it. Im messing with him.

HIM
-- 
> Hello,Is the item still available?
> Thank you for your prompt and timely response.I am very glad indeed
> toreceive your mail, I love come see it but busy business obligation.I
> came across your advert while surfing the internet.I really appreciate
> to hearing that is in perfect condition.Anyway concerning the payment&
> pickup.. I will have to consult my shipper who will be responsible for
> the pick up.I will mail a Payable certified Cashier check... You will
> have the cost of the item (deducted and transfer the excess funds on
> the check to the shipper who will come for the pick up at your
> location and the check will need to clear your bank before the release
> of the item which my shipper ll be shipping
> along varieties of other items from other sellers,I will kindly want
> you to provide me with the following information so that the payment
> can get to you Via Ups courier service in couple of days from now,
>
> Full name:
> Full Mailing address:
> Phone number:
>
> Kindly keep other buyers OFF


ME

I'm grateful and glad I could help you out. However just to let you know any type of check or money orders will have a waiting period untill the check clears the bank of origin (ruffly 14 business days). Before the idem is released to you or anyone for that matter. Once the check clears the bank of origin. Ill release the idem (faring). You could speed up the the process by using US bank , Wellsfargo bank , TCF bank , or come meet me with CASH in hand.

Thanks for understanding. With all the counterfeit stuff out there now days you cant be to safe. Nick


HIM

> From: thomas joel <[email protected]>
> To: nick ford ****************** < my e-mail was here
> Sent: Sunday, August 9, 2009 11:18:14 PM
> Subject: Re: Don Vesco Rabid Transit fairing - $400
>
>
> Okay i want you to know that the check as been mailed to you and it > will deliver to you soon,more so i want you to know that the amount on > the check is $2550because i include the shipper funds to the exact > amount of the item so when you get the check ,i want you to cash it > and deduct your money and extra $100 for running around and send the > remaining money to my shipper that will come and pick up the item at > your location.....Waiting for your mailing address to be on the check
>
>
> SINCERELY
>
>
>

ME puling krap out my butt

Well things have change. I was at a local bike show this past weekend andhad the complete bike appraised by a collector of vintage motorcycles. I wastold that because of the limited number of castings off of this one mold andthat this was the third fairing off the mold according to the I.D. number on the tag, that it is worth allot more then I have originally thought. I wastold that I should sell it as a complete set and that it is worth at least 2800.00 so that is what I'm going to sell it for. If your still interested please let me know, and I will give you my address for shipping. Sorry about the change but I have to get what it is truly worth.

HIM

> Ok good get back with your mailing address to send the check to you > asap

ME

It is 111 Washington ave south sweet 1100 Minneapolis MN 55401


its the FBI's address in MN


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Awesome idea to have the check sent to the feds. I hope they get this guy and the people he works for and beat them with socks full of oranges.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HAHA!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dam thats good. LMFAO


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

oh i guess i dont need to send that check then.

j/k i had some one send me almost the same email when i was trying to sell my rancher but i never answered it. its a good idea though


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

that is awesome!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i swear. these people have nothing better to do than scam others instead of work for a living. kill them all.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Wheres ted when you need him!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmm, payback is hell......lol.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

they always have people like that, i saw this onw guy numerous times trying to sell this bad arse 08 750 and had all these mods to it and he was selling for 2800 (beacuase of "money problems") He said he lives in new york, i told him i was coming to take a look and he said he now lives in the UK for work and the bike is ready to be shipped but it was in UK too. He said send me the money and once i recive it ill send the bike. Ha ha . Okay man will do


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This dumbarss he didn't read what I wrote!!

Him

i NEED YOUR FUL NAME TO BE ON THE CHECK ...


sincerely
<META http-equiv=x-dns-prefetch-control content=on>

Me

Nick Ford
only because its on my e-mail

Him

Okay i want you to know that the check as been mailed to you and it
will deliver to you soon,more so i want you to know that the amount on
the check is $2,000 because i include the shipper funds to the exact
amount of the item so when you get the check ,i want you to cash it
and deduct your money and extra $50 for running around and send the
remaining money to my shipper info that will come and pick up the item
at your location

He first said he'd give me $100 for my running around!! I don't know what I'm going to say now!! That dummy! Ill have to ponder over it now! I only wish I put my name as *F*red *B*lake *I*sle or something!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahahha what a genius


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Me

The price for the item's is 2800.00 And I will not take any less. That is what I'm selling it for because of it being so rare. I will hold your check, but it is not the total price. I will not let the fairing go until the price has been met. I only fell safe shipping it throw a licensed and bonded shipper, so if you have to make other arrangements please let me know. But sir-ten criteria must be met before any sale will be made. Sorry for the inconvenience but one must be extra careful when dealing with an item that is so rare.

GOD BLESS

grizzlyadams wrote this up for me. He had a guy do this to him too but he was on to it at the start!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

someone failed english class.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well i am dyslexic. But i don't see what was misspelled other then i said put instead of but in my last post, and everything he wrote was cut and pasted in. I'm not going to check his spelling. I see allot of stuff he misspelled. well back to topic.

Him


Okay i want you to know that another the check as been mailed to you and it
will deliver to you soon,more so i want you to know that the amount on the check is $4,000 because i include the shipper funds to the exact amount of the item so when you get the check ,i want you to cash it and deduct your money and extra $50 for running around and send the remaining money to my shipper info that will come and pick up the item
at your location


Sincerely
<META http-equiv=x-dns-prefetch-control content=on>


I'm going to let it go at this point and see where it gos from hear. My friend tells me there will be some problem he needs to take care of and hes going to ask me to send some of it back through Western union or something like that.


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

thats good stuff there. i cant stand scammers. had the same type of email when selling my twin peaks on CL


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

wrong guy i had put in hear sorry. its hard to mess with 2 of them at one time


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

the wording he or she is using tells me they are probobly overseas which is the way alot of these scams are to avoid prosecution, they loose some words and missplace some words in translation. when i worked for deer you should have seen some of the e-mails i got from engineers in germany.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

that's my thought


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry that's the other guy I'm messing with in my last post of him. ill delete that one now.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I got another couple scammers on the line now. 

hear is #1 
we all should E-mail him or sing him up for all sorts of junk!!!:rockn:

HIM on 


> Alibaba Fabric Company <[email protected]> 

> *Sent:* Thu, July 29, 2010 12:15:14 AM

> hello.....I really appreciate your response to my email.
> and am very sorry for the late respond I want you to consider
> it sold, pls do withdraw the advert from craigslist to avoid
> disturbance anyways I don't have time to come over to take a
> look because of my Business schedule but you don't need to
> bother your self with the shipment,I'll take care of that
> by engaging the services of a mover, hence I'll be sending
> a check and it will be delivered to you via United Parcel
> .Service,so I'll need you to provide me with the following
> information to facilitate the mailing of the check....

> 1.Full name on the check.
> 2.Full Physical address to post the check
> 3.City, State and Zip Code
> 4.Home & Cell Phone to contact you.

> Note that the payment will be shipped to your address via UPS NEXT
> DAY AIR SERVICE an and I will like you to know that you will not
> be responsible for shipping i will have my mover to come over as soon
> as you have cashed the check.

> My Regards

> -- 
> i just wanna know if the item is still available


*ME*
*Sent:* Thu, July 29, 2010 12:44 AM


I'm grateful and glad I could help you out. However just to let you know any type of check or money orders will have a waiting period until the check clears the bank of origin (ruffly 14 business days). Before the item is released to you or anyone for that matter. Once the check clears the bank of origin. Ill release the item (pill of ****). You could speed up the the process by using US bank , Wellsfargo bank , TCF bank , or come meet me with CASH in hand.

Thanks for understanding with all the counterfeit stuff out there now days you cant be to safe.
*GOD BLESS*
*F*rank *B*utt *I*nnsbrook 


I have not heard back yet from this one.

the 2nd guy.
I dont know what to do with this one yet.

from: timothy ionellson <[email protected]>

Hi,

I just saw your ad and I am very interested but I also saw that the same item 
is posted on a different city with a lower price, here it is:
htttp://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/rvs/1873298028.html
Does this mean that your lowered the price? Are you open to negotiation?

Awaiting for your reply!
Thanks

If you click on the link it appears to go to a login page for craiglist but the URL at the top does not say craiglist in it, but a site builder and another clue is the three "t"'s in the URL link. Anyone have an idea?


----------

